# Home depot RO water?



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Do they stock RO water? or do I need to go to a fish store? I need to know because I have to pick some up tonight.

please help
and thank you in advance


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

any store will carry distilled water,,, but really man read your PM first and be calm... LOL small miscommunication


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

It's cool I still went because we needed other things. Went to petco and got 10 gallon of Real ocean water...is that reef safe water? I was going to buy some(1 gallon) of distilled for top off while I waited for my RO(ordering monday). hehe ya I read it then I looked at my email and was like oh god...lol. 

So it's` Petco real ocean water, Is is safe(Like RO safe)?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yep its good just more expensive in the long run but for start up its cool


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i should mention, you never know how old a stores filters are ( or if theyve ever even been changed once ) on their RO machines. yea, im sure your alright, but again you never know. since your doing it this one time i dont see much of an issue.


----------

